# Horse Stolenn Monday/Tuesday 7/8 March 2011



## PeterNatt (10 March 2011)

A horse has been stolen from a field at Marshmoor Stables, Marshmoor Lane, Welham Green, Hatfield Hertfordshire overnight Monday/Tuesday. 

Annie is a 14h black and white mare about 22 years old.  She was rugged and tethered to another horse.  The rug has been removed and left and only Annie was stolen. 

A couple of weeks ago a young man of around 26 years with dark hair was asking at Bulls Lane stable if they had a black and white mare for sale which they did not. 

Please may we remind everyone to ring the police immediately if they see or hear anything suspicious. 

Thank you 

If you need to reply by email click on my address here: jill.dockley@herts.pnn.police.uk.


----------



## Cuffey (11 March 2011)

Crime reference B211854


----------



## lhotse (12 March 2011)

I do wonder why it says she was tethered to another horse. Seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## Luci07 (12 March 2011)

lhotse said:



			I do wonder why it says she was tethered to another horse. Seems a bit odd to me.
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## missparis (12 March 2011)

Please see the below link, the owner replied saying that there was an error in the wording! The horse wasn't tethered

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=441316&highlight=Horse+Stolen


----------



## BlizzardBudd (15 March 2011)

really hope she is found


----------

